# Taylor Swift - Live from Paris Wallpaper (x1)



## Devilfish (17 März 2020)

Coverbild für "The Man live from Paris"


​


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2020)

Danke dir für die Schöne


----------



## Punisher (17 März 2020)

sehr gut
danke


----------



## frank63 (17 März 2020)

Danke für die reizende Taylor!


----------



## Brian (17 März 2020)

Taylor geht immer,danke fürs posten mein Freund... :WOW:


----------

